# Frog room # 1 & # 2 (pic heavy)



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

So it came to the point that I could not walk around in my frog room for all the tubs and such...it just would no longer hold my collection, so another bedroom has become the overflow for my extras, growouts, eggs, and tads.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

With all the leaves,fines,frog statues,and even the clock you could call it the Amazon room. Nice setups Lisa. I was wondering how you kept all of those Tincs


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice Lisa.
I would spend all my time in there.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Most of my free time IS spent in that room Devanny! How boring am I? LOL


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome frog room Lisa! 

Nice and clean looking. The decorating is nice too.

Some of those tanks are huge. Do You keep more than pairs in them?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice Frog room! Are most of your tanks around 50g? I really like your viv designs. Beautiful!

Sam


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

What photos are the new room? Where do you keep your FF cultures?


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

what tops are those on the far right tanks?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Glenn - I don't keep any of my pairs in less than a 20g (even my dwarf Tincs). All of my tanks were purchased on craigslist for close to nothing and frogs were added to them as they came available or the frogs matured and needed new homes. None of the tanks hold more than a 1.1 pair.

Sam - I wish I had a 55g tank for every pair that I own because they will use every inch of space that you give them!

Dan - The new (overflow) frog room pics are: jpg 001, 003, & 004. The fruit flies are hidden away in the closet. 

Noah - The lids are just pieces of glass that I had cut to fit and siliconed a knob onto one side for easy access (a ghetto lid of sorts) ha ha.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Amazing frog room Lisa! I love it, looks great. I can see why you spend so much time in there. Who wouldn't.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice looking vivs!!


----------



## dkk08 (Aug 24, 2009)

what are in those tubs? very very nice room! I wish I can do something like that, but the wife has been nagging alot


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

The tubs are grow outs for my froglets as well as some of my individual adults who happily await mates


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Very Nice Lisa!
I wondered what the place looked like that my citronellas came from.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Lisa
That is a fantastic set up you have created. The tanks look great!

We all need more 55 gal tanks 

S


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Well Lisa,

Now we can see why your frogs look so happy! Must be nice to be able to move into another room, if I set up another room, my bedroom will be the garage! I do love the larger tanks, you've got set-up, I wish I had that kind of room.

Bill


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I also frequent Craig's List for tanks. Although I find that just telling people I keep fish and frogs tends to have tanks coming out of the woodwork with comments like "do you want to take this tank out of my garage and out of my way". Works out great for price, most need cleaning and most are on the small side (10-20 gallon).


----------

